# تصميم و تحليل شبكات الانابيب باستخدام solidworks



## azpayda (10 نوفمبر 2016)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذى بحمده تتم الصالحات 
يسرني ان اقدم لكم كتابي الثالث ----- تصميم و تحليل شبكات الانابيب باستخدام solidworks
للتحميل اليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/office/p8vRKMI1ba/______solidworks.html


*


----------



## azpayda (10 نوفمبر 2016)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله الذى بحمده تتم الصالحات 
يسرني ان اقدم لكم كتابي الثالث ----- تصميم و تحليل شبكات الانابيب باستخدام solidworks

للتحميل اليكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/office/p8vRKMI1ba/______solidworks.html


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (22 نوفمبر 2016)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 يناير 2017)

مشكور يا هندسة جزاكم الله خير عن أسهاماتك الرائعة


----------

